# New Year's Resolutions



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I dunno...But I know I have to work on my grades more. Might have a couple C's if I slack. I also have to go shoot bows more, haven't done any REAL shooting in a while.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Get ripped. I want to be able to walk up to the offensive and defensive lines and have the guy in front of me go... O shiot. haha pardon my lang.. but i really would like that.


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*ny resolution*

:wink:i want to harvest my first deer(fallow or red stag).get a big pig..work harder at school, ALOT HARDER!.....and get more than a 285 on the 300 face 

happy new year....peace!:tongue::wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

get closer to christ, work a lot harder on school this semester(kinda slacked cuz of hunting), get a few turkeys, get into 3d, shoot a bunch better in AR-15 competitive shooting, have a few of these:darkbeer::darkbeer:, i think thats it, any more i'll post:thumb:


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*mine*

well i kind of see a pattern here with the grades. i also have to get mine up. i need to shoot a lot more witch will be a lot harder with baseball coming up.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine are: 
- Not drink soda before lunch time
- Go for a run/ bike ride alot more
- Get back in shape 
- Shoot my bow ALOT more 
- Get accepted into COLLAGE 
- Have no fear when riding my dirt bike
- Work hard but still keep on having fun! 

Ya thats pritty much it. Simple, but i just have to work at it. 
As my friend just said to me: 2008 Here i come! 2008 Will ROCK!
Happy New Year And have a SAFE YEAR!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

mine ar:
-lift weights more so next hunting season i pull more
-shoot more than one big game animal
-do more chores
-etc.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine are practice primitive skills more (even more? is that possible?), make a butt load of arrows, and increase my effective range with a longbow out to 35-40 yards or so.

That'd be pretty sweet:wink:.

I think I can actually meet these! Not like last year:zip:!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> get closer to christ, work a lot harder on school this semester(kinda slacked cuz of hunting), get a few turkeys, get into 3d, shoot a bunch better in AR-15 competitive shooting, have a few of these:darkbeer::darkbeer:, i think thats it, any more i'll post:thumb:


i just thought of some more: get into the local archery club
use the weight machine in the storage this summer ( since i don't do school, i'll have more time)
to work a lot this summer and save some money for collage( if the gov doesn't pay for it)and a truck 
and not to miss so many dam times next hunting season ( missed 7 deer this season, thats more than my tags allow me to kill)


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Shoot a 300 with 55+ X's on the 5 spot. So far only have gotten a 299 with 49X. But I have done alot to the XL to make it shoot better so I think I can do it!

Also I want to get in better shape, so when I get some tattoos they will look good.lol:mg:


----------



## cbburke (Nov 26, 2007)

country girl said:


> Mine are:
> 
> - Get accepted into COLLAGE


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collage -- Collage. 

Sorry to rant this, but learn how to spell C O L L E G E ....

then you might get accepted ..


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Shoot 300 55x closests I can get is 300 52:sad:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

cbburke said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collage -- Collage.
> 
> Sorry to rant this, but learn how to spell C O L L E G E ....
> 
> then you might get accepted ..


Well, thanks. But glad to see i wasnt the only one to spell it wrong.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

country girl said:


> Well, thanks. But glad to see i wasnt the only one to spell it wrong.


Haha wow everyone.. Its the internet.. 

*Kno need 2 bash neone bout spellin hear.*

Point is.. its the internet.. some spellin is changed.. No one cares. Grow up.


Country girl - Where ya lookin to get accepted? How old are ya??


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> What did you guys set for your new year's resolutions? Mine were to try focus more on my relationship with Christ this year, work on my soccer and tennis skills, and to try to shoot a pair of bucks and a pair of does next gun and bow seasons...it's a bit of a lofty goal for me...maybe not some of you...lol


im with you on focusing more on relation with god


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha wow everyone.. Its the internet..
> 
> *Kno need 2 bash neone bout spellin hear.*
> 
> ...


A tech school, (LTC). Want to major in Criminal Justice. Well i guess its not want to, its will be. I have to finnish my pre class, before i can be "officaly accepted". lol Its pritty dumb, I started the pre class about a month ago with testing and stuff, then they tell me on the day i was suposed to get my books and things like that, that i needed to be 18 years old, before i can start it or even have the teachers work with me. IDK, my counsiler at scool said that that wasnt right, so she is looking into it. I guess its not so bad seeing as i turned 18 a week after that. lol And i've been 18 for a little over a week now. lol


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*love god.
love people.
love life.*


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Another is to have a katera xl :wink: ha ha i wish the shop wants 829 or 839 unless i trade my lazertec


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

First off break my schools 100 meter dash record, get closer to christ, get my grades up a little, get better at my archery skills, and get my first deer with my bow. 2008 should be a pretty good year.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Another is to have a katera xl :wink: ha ha i wish the shop wants 829 or 839 unless i trade my lazertec


Im with ya there! 


Country Girl.... I wish ya the best of luck!


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

bearr said:


> *love god.
> love people.
> love life.*


what's up with the little g? 
if you are gonna do it do it right it is get closer with God. 
that is my goal this year too.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

baldybarton said:


> what's up with the little g?
> if you are gonna do it do it right it is get closer with God.
> that is my goal this year too.


hey baldybarton, i thing everyone on here knows what bearr was saying. don't need to go picking a fight. on the good note, I'm glad that I'm not the only Christian on here, good luck in you reforming to christ( same as getting to know God best.):wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

haha
its all good guys


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

my new years resoulution is to c my special some1 wrap my arms around em and never let go..........hell ill even slap a kiss on er 2.........:wink::wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*new years resolution*

my new years resolution is to see my special some1, be w/ him and get back into shooting (alot has happened.) But i want more is to be wrapped in my specail some1 arms. :wink::teeth: and to be hot = getting into shape.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Like my dad taught me stay single ride a bike until your forty and be a millionare :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Like my dad taught me stay single ride a bike until your forty and be a millionare :thumbs_up:wink:


I dnt want to be single for my rest of my life. I want to be w/ someone that i love and being a millionare would be nice but i can be a millionare and be w/ someone i love so. it depends on the person.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

no matter what u guys think money does not bring happyness, although having a wonderfull companion who loves u just as much as u love them,who has unconditional love 4 u and will stay by ur side no mater what happens, now thats a diffrent story all together........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Money's not necessary- take it from the caveman:wink:.

If you want a "bod", go roving- shooting a strong bow and walking a couple miles sounds like good exercise (and fun) to me!

And someone special will make you happy- two birds with one stone:wink:!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Money's not necessary- take it from the caveman:wink:.
> 
> If you want a "bod", go roving- shooting a strong bow and walking a couple miles sounds like good exercise (and fun) to me!
> 
> And someone special will make you happy- two birds with one stone:wink:!


Moneys nice.. but not nice enough

That someone special will sure make up for all the money in the world.

And for the bod.. Kegan.. your idea sounds like fun but i do that a lot already.. and look at me! haha

Get in the weightroom and run!


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*My New Year's resolutions*

I would love to shoot A LOT MORE, make some more friends, argue less with my sister, get fit again and enjoy high school.

Yup I think that's all...

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

HoytHelixBoy said:


> no matter what u guys think money does not bring happyness, although having a wonderfull companion who loves u just as much as u love them,who has unconditional love 4 u and will stay by ur side no mater what happens, now thats a diffrent story all together........


agree 100% would choose to live poor the rest of my life with my better half( wife) then live without my better half and be rich


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tan-Tan said:


> I would love to shoot A LOT MORE, make some more friends, argue less with my sister, get fit again and enjoy high school.
> 
> Yup I think that's all...
> 
> Tan-Tanawprint:


 how many friends you got? i like to think of making stronger relationships with the friends that i have, instead of making more friends. i personally only have about 5 friends, but they are all life long friends that i could go to when i am down in life, and they can come to me when they are down in life. 
as a country singer sang( can't remember who) you'll find out how your friends are when life gets rough :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

my resolution was to focus on shooting, and most importantly, my grades.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Like my dad taught me stay single ride a bike until your forty and be a millionare :thumbs_up:wink:


Yup I like it, no nagging wife, no worries. Thad be the life, oh and get yourself a Porche or Ferrari and pick up the hot young chicks:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Work work and work some more!!! hahaha........ Work out so I can hopefully make Jr. Varsity football, get into spots, work harder at school (I'm a slacker! It still gets done though)  Theres probably more that I can't think of right now...........


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> Yup I like it, no nagging wife, no worries. Thad be the life, oh and get yourself a Porche or Ferrari and pick up the hot young chicks:wink:




instead i would rather have this beast


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Bowhunt4life said:


> instead i would rather have this beast


oh heck yeah! Me Likes!!!!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

hope fully have a katera xl b4 all the 2009 bows come out


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> oh heck yeah! Me Likes!!!!!!:tongue::tongue:


Ditto!! :wink:


----------

